# Planning to hatch



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I have bought books, looked on internet and done alot of investigating as I plan to hatch next spring.

I have a few questions as Its my first time so advice would be appreciated.

1) I have noticed that on you tube when eggs are "turned" during incubation some incubators slowly"rock" the egg from side to side and others actually turn it by rolling. I plan to buy a automatic turner as part of my incubator. Are these rockers as apposed to turners and presumably its okay to "rock"? Also does this procedure of turning start from the moment the eggs are incubated?

2) An egg is incubated for approx 21 days. Does the Heating lamp stay on at all times during pipping and the birth of the chicks or is it turned down nearer the hatching time?

3) How often is the brooder cleaned ionce the chicks haved moved to it?

Thanks all!

Rgds,

K x


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

My incubator turns the trays side \ to side / and back \ and it works great that way. Before I got them and had to turn them by hand, I'd roll them several times a day. Probably not much difference to the egg. After all, that's the way the momma hens do it, by rolling them. 

Get the temperature set several days before you set the eggs. When the eggs are placed inside, the temperature will fluxuate, but don't make the mistake of raising the thermostat. You can cook your eggs by doing so. It'll level back out again once the eggs have warmed up to the right temperature. Don't lower the temperature at hatch time. It can actually warm up a little at that time as they hatch due to their body heat. That's okay. 

The brooder shouldn't need cleaning often unless the water spills, or if it's to crowded. 

I hope I was of some help. Good luck with your eggs.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

englishchick said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have bought books, looked on internet and done alot of investigating as I plan to hatch next spring.
> 
> ...


Welcome Englishchick!!!

I recommend the following "Hatching Guide";

http://www.browneggblueegg.com/Article/Brinsea_IncubationHandbook/Brinsea_IncubationHandbook.pdf

It is a great resource for those just starting out.

Good luck and happy hatching!!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

do a test hatch 1st
just a few eggs, i'm going with just 4
i'll see what problems i have if any before i load er up with 41 eggs



piglett


----------

